# New to this. My fish keep dying, usually when I do water changes or add fish.



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Hi, I want to thank you in advance for any help or advice you can give me! Thank you for taking the time to read this. I have about a 45 gallon tank. I have had it for about 4 months. I let it run for a good 3 weeks before even adding any fish. I used the chemicals to cycle the tank. Well, I got carried away the first time I went to the pet store, and added way to many fish at one time. So, I learned from that, only 6 fish at a time, and wait 2 weeks before going to get another group to add to the tank. Well, I have gotten 4 groups of fish, as I am trying to stock my tank. I have only one fish left from my original start, one pink glofish, I lost my red wag platy this morning. I had her from the begining also. So, what I have now in the tank is 1 small pleco, 1 pink glofish, 3 neon tetras, and now 1 platy. I added water to the tank last night, where some water had evaporated, only 2 gallons of water. I conditioned it, and let it sit uncovered for about 4 hours before pouring it into the tank. I noticed my platies were hanging out by the heater, I checked the temp and it was about 72 degrees, so I turned up the heater slightly to bring it up a couple degrees. Well, this morning my orginal platy was no where to be found. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, the ph stays about 7.6 ammonia, at zero, and nitrates at zero. I'm not buying anymore mickey platties, they are just tooo sensitive for me. But I would like to build up my neon tetras, and have at least 3 platies, and I would like to have at least 4 or 6 glofish. Should I pick a different kind of fish than tropical? My mom told me that tropicals aren't as hardy and they die often, which she had oscars that lived forever! I really like the colorfulness of the tropical fish. Would mollies fit in with what I have? Also, it has been 2 weeks since I have added any fish at all to the tank. I don't wanna add anymore until I get this figured out. Should I not be adding six fish at one time? Again, thank you for your time! Looking forward to meeting some new people and hopefully making some new friends!*


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

You are correct in not adding more fish until you figure out the problem. So let's see if we can.

You mention adding top-up water; do you do regular partial water changes? If yes, how often, and how much water each time? And which water conditioner do you use to treat the water? Are any other additives being used now? You mentioned chemicals to cycle the tank, exactly what was put in?

The tank water pH is 7.6; what is the pH of your tap water? Run a glass of tap water and let it sit overnight before testing, as this will give a more accurate reading for tap water pH because the carbon dioxide in the tap water needs to dissipate out.

One comment, 72F was a bit cool for platies, that may have partly contributed. If fish are being affected by some issue, anything else that adds stress is not good. The neons on the other hand will be fine in the low 70's. We can discuss that more later. First, let's find the source of the problem, and your answers to the above questions will help us. 

Byron.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Byron said:


> You are correct in not adding more fish until you figure out the problem. So let's see if we can.
> 
> You mention adding top-up water; do you do regular partial water changes? If yes, how often, and how much water each time? And which water conditioner do you use to treat the water? Are any other additives being used now? You mentioned chemicals to cycle the tank, exactly what was put in?
> 
> ...


 
OK i will get the ph of the tap water in the imorning. I put the start right in it, but doing some reading on this site today, I just realized that did not help get the tank ready for fish. How can I tell when I have cycled the tank? I was doing regular water changes once a week. Should I stop? Am I messing up the good bacteria? Thank you for your time. Can u tell me how to add friends?


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

JennJenn83 said:


> How can I tell when I have cycled the tank?


When you get a reading for nitrates and stop getting readings for ammonia or nitrite. Have you got test kits for testing ammonia, nitrites and nitrates? First part of the cycle, you'll get (high) ammonia readings, then you'll get (high) nitrite readings, then finally you'll get readings for nitrates. When you've got nitrates and nitrites drop to 0, your tank has cycled. 



JennJenn83 said:


> Should I stop? Am I messing up the good bacteria?


 No, you might need to do it even more frequently if your ammonia or nitrites are high, because they are both poisonous to your fish. 



JennJenn83 said:


> Can u tell me how to add friends?


If you select "user CP" from the selection across the top, then select "Contacts and friends" on the left hand side, you can type in the username of the person you want to add and click "add friend". It'll then send a friendship request to the user and if they accept they'll be added as a friend.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, my ammonia and nitrite have been reading zero for a few weeks now. I went out last night to look for a Nitrate test kit and couldn't find one, only the strips, which I've read on here are not even worth me spending my money on. I will get the nitrate kit tomorrow afterwork. Also, if my readings for nitrite and ammonia are reading zero, how often should I do water changes? Oh one more thing, I bought this tank used, and it had what I believe is filter media (little spiney balls) in the filters, should I rinse it and put it in the filters to help with the good bacteria? Thank you once again for your time! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Tanker has answered your questions, but I'll throw this in.

Water changes are the healthiest thing you do for your fish, if you think about fish swim through lakes and oceans and currents all day long. The average person can't afford to do a water change everysingle day, so usually a water change of 50% once a week will suffice. However, as tanker said, you are in the middle of a cycle, any time you get a reading of your water (pick up an API Master Liquid Test Kit) of ammonia I would do an immediate 25-30% water change. 

If you are unfamiliar with the cycling process, I would read up on this: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

JennJenn83 said:


> Oh one more thing, I bought this tank used, and it had what I believe is filter media (little spiney balls) in the filters, should I rinse it and put it in the filters to help with the good bacteria?


What sort of filter do you have and what's in there now?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

In addition to tanker's question, I still want to know what additives are going in the tank. What is your brand of water conditioner? And what was the specific name of the start product you used, and are you still using it? And when you do weekly water changes (that's very good long-term), how much of the tank's water is changed--1/4, 1/3, 1/2 etc?


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

JohnnyD44 said:


> Tanker has answered your questions, but I'll throw this in.
> 
> Water changes are the healthiest thing you do for your fish, if you think about fish swim through lakes and oceans and currents all day long. The average person can't afford to do a water change everysingle day, so usually a water change of 50% once a week will suffice. However, as tanker said, you are in the middle of a cycle, any time you get a reading of your water (pick up an API Master Liquid Test Kit) of ammonia I would do an immediate 25-30% water change.
> 
> If you are unfamiliar with the cycling process, I would read up on this: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/


 
Thank you for the link I will read it! I appreciate all the help. You guys are very nice. I have been trying to get help in lots of different places and everyone was very rude to me. I really do appreciate all your advice. I am super happy that I found this site, and hope to make some good friends on here


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

I am using Hartz water conditioner when I do the water changes. That is the only thing I am putting in the water. I usually do my water changes on Sunday, I have been doing them once a week, was wondering if I should maybe do them every other week. How often should I vaccuum the gravel? And when doing the water changes I usualy do about a third of the water. ONce again, thanks so much!


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

tanker said:


> What sort of filter do you have and what's in there now?


I have one femaly platy, one glofish, one small pleco, and 3 neon tetras 
I am using the aquatech filters, one is a 20-40 gallon and the other is a 10-30 gallon.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

is it a glowlight danio or a glofish??

If it's the danio, they should be kept in group of atleast 6 

The neon tetras should definetly be kept in groups of atleast 6

both of those fish are schooling fish and are less stressed if kept in groups.

what kind of pleco do you have? can you get a picture of it?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> I usually do my water changes on Sunday, I have been doing them once a week, was wondering if I should maybe do them every other week. How often should I vacuum the gravel? And when doing the water changes I usually do about a third of the water.


Once a week is a good routine for water changes, and 1/3 is fine. I do 1/2 every week, but I have a lot of fish. The more fish or the larger the fish, the more water needing changing more often.

You can vacuum the gravel during water changes (I assume you have one of those water changing gadgets) if it is open; if you have plants, don't vacuum around the plants.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

JennJenn83 said:


> I am using the aquatech filters,


Googling didn't get me to a site that had pictures or manuals for that brand. What I suggest you do is try to find the manual for it online (or ask at a shop that sells them if you could look at a manual) and see what is supposed to be in there. Did you buy new filter media for it when you set it up? What's in there now? Is there spare room that looks like it's where the bio-balls should go? It may be that those bio-balls are supposed to be in there (I have them in my internal filters, and also in my new canister filter). If you can find the manual, you can check if they are supposed to be in there and where they are meant to go. If they are not intended to be there, you might still be able to add them. All they do is provide lots of surface area for bacteria to grow on so I can't see the harm in adding them (but I'm no expert, so take what I say with a grain of salt).


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

JohnnyD44 said:


> is it a glowlight danio or a glofish??
> 
> If it's the danio, they should be kept in group of atleast 6
> 
> ...


 
Its a glofish, and yea i was trying to get the quantity built up but everytime i buy more and add them, they die. 

I bought 5 neon tetras to begin with and I lost another today so I am down to 2

Ummm...I will try to get a pic of it, and I will look and get the exact name of it when i go back to petsmart.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

tanker said:


> Googling didn't get me to a site that had pictures or manuals for that brand. What I suggest you do is try to find the manual for it online (or ask at a shop that sells them if you could look at a manual) and see what is supposed to be in there. Did you buy new filter media for it when you set it up? What's in there now? Is there spare room that looks like it's where the bio-balls should go? It may be that those bio-balls are supposed to be in there (I have them in my internal filters, and also in my new canister filter). If you can find the manual, you can check if they are supposed to be in there and where they are meant to go. If they are not intended to be there, you might still be able to add them. All they do is provide lots of surface area for bacteria to grow on so I can't see the harm in adding them (but I'm no expert, so take what I say with a grain of salt).


 
I didn't buy any media. I bought new filters, and there is empty space behind the filters where it looks like it may go. Thanks!


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

When you say filters, do you mean some kind of filter cartridge? All of my filters came with bioballs and ceramic noodles as well as filter wool (some also had carbon). Those cartridges usually have some carbon with some filter wool on the outside, I think. If you've get extra space it's probably where your bio-balls are supposed to go. They have a large surface area for the bacteria to grow so if you are meant to have them in your filter they could help a lot in getting your good bacteria properly established.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

tanker said:


> When you say filters, do you mean some kind of filter cartridge? All of my filters came with bioballs and ceramic noodles as well as filter wool (some also had carbon). Those cartridges usually have some carbon with some filter wool on the outside, I think. If you've get extra space it's probably where your bio-balls are supposed to go. They have a large surface area for the bacteria to grow so if you are meant to have them in your filter they could help a lot in getting your good bacteria properly established.


 
I tried the balls, and they didn't fit behind the filter cartridge. I guess I don't really know what filter media is. I am going to try to replace these filters completly at some point, just cant do it now while trying to get everything else going the right way. Also, some one asked, I don't remember who, about my ph of my tap water.
ph of tap water is 7.6
ph of tank is about 7.4
ammonia is zero
nitrite is zero, 
and I haven't yet made it to petsmart for the Nitrate kit yet. I will also get filter media when I go for the kit.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought I lost one of my neon tetras, but I cam home this evening to see him in the tank, but his color looks washed out, almost faded and he seems very lethargic. Is this some kind of disease? Or is it because the tank may still be cycling? The other fish in the tank seem fine. It's been 2 and a half weeks maybe 3 since I added any fish, should I try adding a few more?


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Byron said:


> You are correct in not adding more fish until you figure out the problem. So let's see if we can.
> 
> You mention adding top-up water; do you do regular partial water changes? If yes, how often, and how much water each time? And which water conditioner do you use to treat the water? Are any other additives being used now? You mentioned chemicals to cycle the tank, exactly what was put in?
> 
> ...


 
Hi, Byron..sorry it took me a minute to get back with you! 

PH of tap water is 7.6 
PH of tank is 7.4
Ammonia is zero
Nitrite is zero.

I haven't had a chance to get to petsmart for the nitrate kit yet. I did turn up the heater slowly, its about 76 degrees onw. I thought I lost a neon tetra last nite, but I found the missing one this morning. He's still in the tank but he looks washed out and seems lethargic. The rest of the fish seem fine tho. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

JennJenn83 said:


> I guess I don't really know what filter media is.


Filter media just means "the stuff inside your filter". It might be bio-balls, ceramic noodles, filter wool, carbon, or a combination of those.

Neons can lose their colour when they are stressed. When I bought my black neons, they lost all their colour when the guy at the fish shop took them out of the tank and put them into the bag. They coloured back up when they settled into my tank. There may be other reasons, but's that's one I've encountered myself.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Nothing jumps out at me from what you've told us. After 4 months the tank should be cycled. You have zero ammonia and nitrite, good. Hartz conditioner from what I can find online just neutralizes chlorine and chloramine, so that's OK. pH is 7.6 out of the tap and 7.4 in the tank, that's good.

Fish losing colour after they have been in the tank for some time usually means something in the water is bothering them, or in the tank (other fish, lackof "cover"--do youhave any decor or plants, live or fake? All tetra come from streams with either plants, overhanging vegetation, or roots and branches in the water.

Just throwing out some ideas here.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

tanker said:


> Filter media just means "the stuff inside your filter". It might be bio-balls, ceramic noodles, filter wool, carbon, or a combination of those.
> 
> Neons can lose their colour when they are stressed. When I bought my black neons, they lost all their colour when the guy at the fish shop took them out of the tank and put them into the bag. They coloured back up when they settled into my tank. There may be other reasons, but's that's one I've encountered myself.


 
Ok, thanks. When I fed them this morning I was checking to make sure they were all ok and the lil neon had his color back and seemed just fine. I'm sure they were stressed, we had bad thunderstorms and it tripped my breaker that my tank was hooked up to, so everything in the tank was off for a couple hours before I got home to fix it. I guess I will try to a few more fish this weekend and see what happens. I would like to eventually get one of the Molly fish, would it fit in well with what i have in there the neons and platy (hope to be platies)? Thanks guys for all your help, I will continue to keep everyone posted on what is going on. I really love this site!


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

yes, i have fake plants, and driftwood and i also have this other piece of wood thing that they really like, b/c it has holes in it for them to go hide in. I fed them this morning and all the neons had their color and were zipping around the tank. Could have been b/c the thunderstorms tripped my breaker and everything in the tank was off for a few hours last nite. Maybe he was just stressed. Thanks for your help, I will try adding a few more fish this weekend, and let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Remember the tetra is a shoaling fiswh that needs to be in a group, six is usually considered minimum. If you really like and want neons, get another 3 first.

Molly will be fine in your water, it is a livebearer needing basic harder water like the Platy. Your water numbers are not too high for tank-raised neons though.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Byron said:


> Remember the tetra is a shoaling fiswh that needs to be in a group, six is usually considered minimum. If you really like and want neons, get another 3 first.
> 
> Molly will be fine in your water, it is a livebearer needing basic harder water like the Platy. Your water numbers are not too high for tank-raised neons though.


Thanks. I had planned to get more of the tetras, just wanted to wait and see what was going on with my tank. I need to get the tetras built up and get a couple more platys as I only have one left now. I also need a couple more of the glofish. I have bought 4 of them and had only one survivor, and it was from the very first batch of fish I put in the tank. It seems happy and fine, swims alone and with the neons. But i know he needs friends too! Thanks for all the help, and I will keep you posted as to what happens when I add more. Oh I wanted to ask. i have only been adding five or six fish at a time. Wondering if I bought more of the tetras, if I could keep a few in a fish bowl and then add them in a couple at a time a few days apart? Or would they not last in a fish bowl?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

JennJenn83 said:


> Thanks. I had planned to get more of the tetras, just wanted to wait and see what was going on with my tank. I need to get the tetras built up and get a couple more platys as I only have one left now. I also need a couple more of the glofish. I have bought 4 of them and had only one survivor, and it was from the very first batch of fish I put in the tank. It seems happy and fine, swims alone and with the neons. But i know he needs friends too! Thanks for all the help, and I will keep you posted as to what happens when I add more. Oh I wanted to ask. i have only been adding five or six fish at a time. Wondering if I bought more of the tetras, if I could keep a few in a fish bowl and then add them in a couple at a time a few days apart? Or would they not last in a fish bowl?


Not good. The reason you add fish to a tank a few at a time is the nitrification bacteria issue (cycling). New fish means more ammonia, and the bacteria need time to multiply in proportion. Also, the larger the water volume the better this goes, and if live plants are in the tank it is almost a non-issue as the plants grab the ammonia as ammonium very fast.

Putting the new fish in a bowl would mean un-cycled, even worse than in the aquarium which at least is cycled for what is in it. And before you ask, using water from the aquarium is useless because bacteria live on surfaces under water, not in the water.

This is a 45g tank, so let's assume it is now cycled for the fish in it, a fairly safe assumption I think after 4 months. Adding 3 neons and 5 (?) Glofish would be OK in my view. But no more. After a few days, if everything seems fine, add a couple platys and the mollys, I am assuming there would be 2-3 of each. Mollys the last, as they are particularly susceptible to ammonia poisoning.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, thanks, I will stick by those guidelines for adding some fish. I also found out it is a 55 gallon tank. Would you have any suggestions for some live plants to add that are fairly easy in care?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

JennJenn83 said:


> Ok, thanks, I will stick by those guidelines for adding some fish. I also found out it is a 55 gallon tank. Would you have any suggestions for some live plants to add that are fairly easy in care?


Echinodorus species, commonly called Amazon sword plants. Echinodorus bleherae is almost always available somewhere and is a beautiful and hardy plant. The pygmy chain sword Echinodorus tenellus is great for the foreground and it reproduces quickly from runners. Check out the profiles, click the shaded names. To start with, I would ignore stem plants as they are fussier and beginners with plants frequently give up with these. You will need a good fertilizer, I recommend Seachem's Flourish Comprehensive Supplement for the Planted Aquarium. The Nutrafin Plant-Gro liquid also if you can't get Flourish, but Flourish first if you can get it. What is your tank light?


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just regular hood lights


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

JennJenn83 said:


> Just regular hood lights


Fluorescent tubes, or screw-in bulbs? If tubes, what is written on one end of the tube (the watts, K (kelvin) number, name, etc., and how long is the tube itself (and how many)?


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Byron said:


> Fluorescent tubes, or screw-in bulbs? If tubes, what is written on one end of the tube (the watts, K (kelvin) number, name, etc., and how long is the tube itself (and how many)?


 
Sorry it took me so long to get back with you! I have been very busy, I didn't even get a chance to buy anymore fish this weekend. 

I am using 18 inch fluorescent tubes. The number is F15, 510 lumens,15 watts,90k . It is a GE bulb. But my second hood light is not working. Do you have any ideas on some DIY to replace the light part?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I am useless at electrical repairs. I would get a new fixture. But others may have advice.


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

I just skimmed through this topic and it seems no one even mentioned that the PH in the OP's tank is high and unsuitable for neons... I keep mine at around 6.5, OP says their tank is at 7.4-7.6, right?


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

CaliforniaFishkeeper said:


> I just skimmed through this topic and it seems no one even mentioned that the PH in the OP's tank is high and unsuitable for neons... I keep mine at around 6.5, OP says their tank is at 7.4-7.6, right?


 
I will note that, but I've had my neons for about 3 weeks now and they seem just fine. Yes my ph usually stays between 7.4 and 7.6 Thanks!


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

JennJenn83 said:


> I will note that, but I've had my neons for about 3 weeks now and they seem just fine. Yes my ph usually stays between 7.4 and 7.6 Thanks!


Just fine isn't the same as thriving. If they're not dropping like flies then you're probably "just fine," but for them to truly be happy in their environment, they need a lower PH.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

CaliforniaFishkeeper said:


> Just fine isn't the same as thriving. If they're not dropping like flies then you're probably "just fine," but for them to truly be happy in their environment, they need a lower PH.


Ok thanks for your input.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Byron, was wondering if you could help me one some filtration questions. 

Ok, I have been doing some research. I have a question about my HOB filters. I have read that I could use other material besided using the filter cartridges. Would this be my best option and what suggestions do you have about what I should put in it and how it should be stacked in the filter. thanks


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

JennJenn83 said:


> Byron, was wondering if you could help me one some filtration questions.
> 
> Ok, I have been doing some research. I have a question about my HOB filters. I have read that I could use other material besided using the filter cartridges. Would this be my best option and what suggestions do you have about what I should put in it and how it should be stacked in the filter. thanks


First I must mention that I am not a fan of HOB filters. Reason being they usually produce a strong current that cannot be controlled, either in its intensity or direction. One can make "baffles" to lessen the current, and some may have directional spouts that can be aimed at end walls to reduce the flow, but most are basic waterfalls. These are fine if you have fish that need current, some do. But most forest fish do not, and in planted tanks we do not want currents above something fairly insignificant. Also, the inlet and outflow are adjoining (more or less) and this is less effective in creating a good flow throughout the tank (important for not only filtration but maintaining an even temperature). In larger tanks, canisters solve this latter problem, plus they can be adjusted by positioning the outflow spraybar/spigot against the end wall, and most have a control valve.

I mention that to start because replacing the filter may not be much more than trying to fix it. For a 45g I would use a sponge filter with an air pump. A canister is another option, much more expensive. I use canisters on tanks over 55g, sponge on tanks under 50g.

But, if you stick with the HOB, remove the carbon inserts and replace them with plain filter wood. You can use the loose material and stuff some in (not too tight or it will block the water flow completely and flood:shock or get the sponge-type blocks and cut it to fit.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

You can use this stuff instead of the loose stuff if you don't want to mess with a bunch of fibers, just cut it to size, they should have it at both petsmart and petco, also smaller shops might carry it too. Plus if you cant afford to go out and buy the sponge filter, air line, and air pump you can just use that same stuff in your HOB to reduce the current like I did.

I've noticed since doing that the particles in my water travel less then 1 cm / sec compared with before it was around 5 or 6 cm / sec, its not optimal, but it is a good temporary solution. The plants that were getting blown around before, are no longer and starting to recover, plus all the floating plants were struggling for something to grab onto with the high current aren't anymore.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

zof said:


> You can use this stuff instead of the loose stuff if you don't want to mess with a bunch of fibers, just cut it to size, they should have it at both petsmart and petco, also smaller shops might carry it too. Plus if you cant afford to go out and buy the sponge filter, air line, and air pump you can just use that same stuff in your HOB to reduce the current like I did.
> 
> I've noticed since doing that the particles in my water travel less then 1 cm / sec compared with before it was around 5 or 6 cm / sec, its not optimal, but it is a good temporary solution. The plants that were getting blown around before, are no longer and starting to recover, plus all the floating plants were struggling for something to grab onto with the high current aren't anymore.


I do hope to upgrade my filter soon. 

Ok, so, I think I have figured out what needs to go into my filter. I am just not sure how I should put it in there. Its an HOB, and it takes a cartridge that slides in, there is some space behind the cartridge, but not big enough for the bio-balls. How should I pack in the foam and media into the filter? Should I also use carbon? Thanks!


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

JennJenn83 said:


> I do hope to upgrade my filter soon.
> 
> Ok, so, I think I have figured out what needs to go into my filter. I am just not sure how I should put it in there. Its an HOB, and it takes a cartridge that slides in, there is some space behind the cartridge, but not big enough for the bio-balls. How should I pack in the foam and media into the filter? Should I also use carbon? Thanks!


It would help to know what filter you have and if you can get a picture of the inside of it, also did this filter come with bio-balls? As for the carbon, if you are doing a planted tank then no carbon, if you stick with fake plants and just have fish then the carbon should be a bit beneficial. The reason we don't use activated carbon inside planted tanks is because we also fertilize them to help the plants, and some of the stuff in the fertilizer that the plants need will be removed by the activated carbon.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

zof said:


> It would help to know what filter you have and if you can get a picture of the inside of it, also did this filter come with bio-balls? As for the carbon, if you are doing a planted tank then no carbon, if you stick with fake plants and just have fish then the carbon should be a bit beneficial. The reason we don't use activated carbon inside planted tanks is because we also fertilize them to help the plants, and some of the stuff in the fertilizer that the plants need will be removed by the activated carbon.


 
I have a HOB Aqua tech 20-40 gallon and a aqua tech 10-30 gallon in my 55 gallon tank. I have tried to find a pic of it online without the lid on it, but i didn't have any luck.I bought the tank and filters used from someone. It came with bio-balls in it, but with the cartridge in it, they do not fit. I can try to get a pic of it later on today. I do not have any live plants at the moment, but I was gonna pick up a couple easy ones to take care of. Should I maybe wait on getting live plants?


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

JennJenn83 said:


> I have a HOB Aqua tech 20-40 gallon and a aqua tech 10-30 gallon in my 55 gallon tank. I have tried to find a pic of it online without the lid on it, but i didn't have any luck.I bought the tank and filters used from someone. It came with bio-balls in it, but with the cartridge in it, they do not fit. I can try to get a pic of it later on today. I do not have any live plants at the moment, but I was gonna pick up a couple easy ones to take care of. Should I maybe wait on getting live plants?


You don't really have to wait; live plants can only make a tank healthier IMHO.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with the above ^, cant hurt to get plants in soon then later. As for your filter.... reading the description on the manufactures website says nothing about bio-balls, I think we can assume they were an addition by the last owner, one that is not necessary. You should be able to figure out a way for the filter material to fit in the hole just right, that the benefit of the filter material I sent you, you can cut it to the right size to make it fit properly.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

The filter media that they make for your filter has carbon in it. If you get the plants you can make a slit in the fabric part and shake the carbon out, thats the black rock looking part if you didn't know.;-) The carbon is bad for the plants so be sure to get it out. Or if you can upgrade to a canister filter they are best for the plants because they do not break the surface of the water.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, so I went to petsmart and bought some filter media that lowers ammonia levels. I put tank gravel in the very bottom of my filter then I put the media in a mesh bag and put it on top of the gravel. I then took one of the filter pockets, cut it in half and put that material on top of the media. I did this in both of my filters. I bought media that lowered the ammonia because I am still trying to stock my tank. I bought 3 neon tetras and added them to the tank last Thursday. They are all doing very well, and thank goodness I haven't had any fish die! I didn't add any live plants to the tank yet. Everything seems to be going well with the tank for the moment. I appreciate all the help and advice from everyone!


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Its been a while since I have had time to get online. In my tank I now have 2 platys, 5 neons, and one glofish. I bought 2 platys and a glofish about a week ago and added to the tank. The glofish didn't even last overnight. and one of my neons died that nite also, and I had him for about a week and he was fine. I can't seem to keep the glofish living, so I am not going to buy anymore. I have one and I know they should be in groups of 6 or more, but I can't seem to keep any of them alive in my tank. The one I have doesn't seem stressed out, she has outlasted a lot of the other fish I've had in the tank. Will it be ok to keep just the one? I also had one of the sunburst platy's die a couple days later. I have been trying now not to keep the tank so clean, thinking that was part of my problem at first. I don't think I gave it time enough for the beneficial bacteria to build up properly. I am adding fish more slowly now and only 3 at the most. Also, my pleco died....I dunno how that happened. I also posted in the disease section, my 2 platies have brown spots on their heads, is this something that will harm them? thank you in advance.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Have you bought the nitrate test kit yet? I think you should check whether your tank has in fact cycled before you keep buying more fish. When you changed your filter material, you could have started from the beginning as far as cycling your tank goes. If your tank hasn't properly cycled yet, you need to test frequently for the levels of ammonia and nitrite. If one or the other is going up significantly when you are adding fish, that could be killing them off. Are you doing weekly water changes? How much are you feeding the fish you are adding? How are you introducing them to the tank? Are you buying them from the same shop?


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

tanker said:


> Have you bought the nitrate test kit yet? I think you should check whether your tank has in fact cycled before you keep buying more fish. When you changed your filter material, you could have started from the beginning as far as cycling your tank goes. If your tank hasn't properly cycled yet, you need to test frequently for the levels of ammonia and nitrite. If one or the other is going up significantly when you are adding fish, that could be killing them off. Are you doing weekly water changes? How much are you feeding the fish you are adding? How are you introducing them to the tank? Are you buying them from the same shop?


 
I only have a petsmart within an hour drive of me and I could never find the Nitrate test kit there, so I had to settle for the all in one test strips. I tested today and the readings are:

20ppg for Nitrate
0 Nitrite
7.2 PH
0 ammonia

I was doing weekly water changes and everytime, fish would be dead the next day. I have since stopped doing them once a week. I do add fresh water to the tank once a week where it has evaporated. I have continued to check the water and haven't had any ammonia spikes. I think I was keeping the tank too clean at first and the beneficial bacteria wasn't building as it needed. I haven't added any fish in over 2 weeks now. I am buying them all from the same petsmart. I feed my fish about one pinch of flakes in the morning everyday. When introducing the fish, I float the bag in the water for about 30 to 45 minutes with the light off. Then I drain the water out and place just the fish in the tank. I leave the light out the rest of the night. The fish that are in the tank now seem happy. I have heard they should always look hungry, and those guys do. Everytime I come to the tank, they think its feeding time...lol! I don't give in tho, they only get fed in the morning. The only thing I would say is odd is the brown spots on the head of the platties. I tried to get pictures of it, but it didn't work out so well. I will continue to try. Thanks So much!


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, it looks like your tank has cycled. You need to do water changes. so if the fish were dying after water changes you need to figure out why. How are you conditioning your water change water? If you are buying all of your stick from the same place, maybe the stock isn't in the best of health when you are getting it. I know I've had losses when I've bought from some shops, but other shops all fish survive. I'm not sure what you mean by keeping the tank "too clean"? Maybe don't float the bag for so long. The temperature needs to adjust, but there's not much air in there. Also, maybe net the fish out of the water in the bag, rather than draining them out of the water. Just some suggestions, I'm not sure how useful they are.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

tanker said:


> Well, it looks like your tank has cycled. You need to do water changes. so if the fish were dying after water changes you need to figure out why. How are you conditioning your water change water? If you are buying all of your stick from the same place, maybe the stock isn't in the best of health when you are getting it. I know I've had losses when I've bought from some shops, but other shops all fish survive. I'm not sure what you mean by keeping the tank "too clean"? Maybe don't float the bag for so long. The temperature needs to adjust, but there's not much air in there. Also, maybe net the fish out of the water in the bag, rather than draining them out of the water. Just some suggestions, I'm not sure how useful they are.



Ok I will do water changes. I am using the hartz water conditioner I follow the directions per gallon. I then let the water sit for a few hours before adding. Tonite I added a Dalmation Molly, red velvet wag and 2 black neon tetras. I see a big difference on how they acted when I added them to the tank. Before most of the fish were just lying on the bottom and not swimming around much. These fish already seem happy in the tank. I didn't float them quite as long this time maybe only about twenty minutes at the most. I do appreciate your suggestions. I was looking though some pix of platy's tonight, and I noticed in a lot of these pix the platy's have those brown spots on their heads so I'm not as worried about that now. I'm hoping I have gotten my tank stable now. I do a fish count twice a day..lol....and I have totally fell in love with my new Molly! I didn't realize fish keeping was so much to learn at first, but I'm very glad I found this site. I'm excited to get my first tank going properly. I have learned a lot from this site and my mistake. Thanks so much, I will keep everyone up to date on how my fish are doing!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad your tank is doing better now you can hopefully stop worrying and start enjoying them.


----------



## JennJenn83 (Aug 3, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> Glad your tank is doing better now you can hopefully stop worrying and start enjoying them.


Thanks! I'm telling ya, I luv to just sit and watch them! I'm so glad things are going better. I did a fish count this morning and didn't have any fatalities over nite! I was jumpin up and down this morning! I'm looking forward to upgrading my tank little by little. Hope to have it as a planted tank eventually, but need to upgrade filters and lights first. thanks to everyone that has helped me!!


----------

